# Condensation on cover.. effect lighting?



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

a dirty glass cover or versatop will inhibit light penetration. Best to keep the cover clean. If you feel the spray bar is attributing to the residue collecting on the cover, redirect or relocate.


----------



## AndreyT (Apr 28, 2011)

Water deposited on the cover by _condensation_ will not affect the amount of light penetrating the cover, but it might disperse it more. It is usually not an issue at all. There's no need to remove the condensation.

Water deposited on the cover by _splashing action_ of the spray bar works the same way as long as it remains liquid. There's no need to remove it either. However, this water will leave mineral residue as it evaporates. This residue will block light, so you will have to clean the residue from the cover from time to time (like, once a week).

And, BTW, Lexan (polycarbonate) is not Plexiglass (acrylic).


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

All water that splashes will leave stains.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

Condensation comes from the warm water evaporating and condensing on the cooler glass. This leaves the effect to change when the lights are on. Likely the lights will heat the glass? 
It will likely change, whether it remains enough to block the light, it will still need to be wiped down at times to avoid a residue buildup. 
Personally, I like much more air circulation over the tank top. When you start pumping in CO2 and there is little room for O2 to enter the water at the top, it can get too much for the fish. 
Not saying it is a major problem but just another thing to be aware of in case you do want to do a different plan.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Thank you for the feedback everyone.


----------

